# Unknown part



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello folks I'm new to the forum. I own a 7x12 Harbor Freight mini lathe. I bought and in installed the 16" bed extension from little machine shop. I was cleaning up after and found this small part on my bench. I feel stupid but I'm not sure if it came from my lathe or not. I searched the parts diagram and can't seem to identify or locate it. Any ideas ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jun 8, 2017)

Search / Read how to post pictures with tapatalk so we can see them, Thanks


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

dlane said:


> Search / Read how to post pictures with tapatalk so we can see them, Thanks








Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

dlane said:


> Search / Read how to post pictures with tapatalk so we can see them, Thanks


Thank you for letting me know, I've searched but I can't seem to find anything on uploading from a Android device  

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jun 8, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/
This should help, 
it would be nice if they had it in the new member registration section
Thanks


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

dlane said:


> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/
> This should help,
> it would be nice if they had it in the new member registration section
> Thanks


Again thank you for your assistance.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

I tried the method that link suggested 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm not sure what it would be for " someone probably will"


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well hey at least the image up loaded thanks again 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellkell (Jun 8, 2017)

Rebel654 said:


> I tried the method that link suggested
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I see the picture just fine on my iPhone.


----------



## cathead (Jun 8, 2017)

It looks like the guts of a tap holder to me..........


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 8, 2017)

The shape looks to lock/engage on a square edge.  Cathead mentioned looking like a part of a tap holder, the shape is similar but it looks too big.  Does this part of a lock on the bed ways?  Does this lathe have V ways?


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

This lathe does not have v ways I believe cathead may have solves the mystery. The part is about 1/2" cubed and I did do some drilling and tapping on the bed extension job I will have to check my tap holder when I get home from work 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

cathead said:


> It looks like the guts of a tap holder to me..........


I think you just solved it buddy will check when I get home from work. The bed extension kit I installed required drilling and tapping.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## royesses (Jun 8, 2017)

I have not seen a part that looks like that on my 7x16 conversion. I've had the entire lathe completely apart and that part is not in my lathe. Definitaly agree it is the stationary anvil on a tap wrench or something similar.
Welcome to the forum Rebel654, you fit right in with us mini machiners.

Roy


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

royesses said:


> I have not seen a part that looks like that on my 7x16 conversion. I've had the entire lathe completely apart and that part is not in my lathe. Definitaly agree it is the stationary anvil on a tap wrench or something similar.
> Welcome to the forum Rebel654, you fit right in with us mini machiners.
> 
> Roy


Thank you sir, I finished the install of the new bed and cleaned all the tools up and must of missed it.....I feel so dumb lol

Rick

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 8, 2017)

By the way, Welcome the most informative and friendly machinery forum. 
Don't  feel dumb, we pride ourselves in hiding our mistakes.


----------



## royesses (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm 68 years old. If I told you how many times I've felt dumb you would be listening for at least 6 months. It's not dumb to miss something in the heat of battle, especially something that is not supposed to be there.

Roy


----------



## RandyM (Jun 8, 2017)

I have yet to meet someone who was born smart.


----------



## Rebel654 (Jun 8, 2017)

LoL thanks everyone one 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 8, 2017)

RandyM said:


> I have yet to meet someone who was born smart.


Randy,
Pretty sure I was born smart 'cause I keep getting dumber every year!


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 8, 2017)

With age comes wisdom.  Some of us have retention issues, however.......


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 8, 2017)

Smart enough to ask isn't being dumb .


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah, these guys make us feel welcome!!! Glad the mystery was solved so readily.


----------



## joshua43214 (Jun 9, 2017)

Good thing you didn't go to a forum where all the pros hang out. They would have taken Brian's idiot of the month award away for dropping a 20,000lb drill and given it to you for losing part of a tool 

Welcome to the forum where imperfect people learn from each other


Incase you missed it:


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 9, 2017)

That video is just as bad as feeling and listening to 40,000 lbs of 9" steel bars 30 foot long rolling off the trailer of a truck.  And your in a office almost 100 feet away!  That was dangerous what that guy did!  It did so much damage to the RA DP, he had to scrap it out!


----------

